# Installation Pics Pioneer AVIC-800NEX into 2007 VW EOS



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't be jealous of all of those commercials with all of those high-tech gadgets. Get this awesome radio from Pioneer ~$1,000 street. Much cheaper than getting a new car.

I have FULL steering wheel control using PAC-AUDIO RP4-VW11 Radiopro4 Stereo Replacement Interface with Steering Wheel Controls for Select VW Vehicles with Canbus $92 on Amazon. http://www.pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=1119&CategoryID=26











More images here


----------

